

Table salt vs. sea salt; is there really a difference? - givan
http://www.onlineholistichealth.com/truth-sea-salt/

======
eip
[http://www.energeticforum.com/renewable-energy/984-coral-
cas...](http://www.energeticforum.com/renewable-energy/984-coral-castle-ed-
leedskalnin-2.html#post10780)

------
kjs3
What till she finds out there's chlorine in that salt. She'll probably have a
stroke.

